# Quick photo's from Guelph's iaido/jodo seminar



## Ken Morgan (May 18, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/15642283@N02/


----------



## grydth (May 19, 2009)

Wish I could give you thanks x 100 for bringing back some wonderful Iaido memories. I had the chance to work with some of the superb cadre of swordsmen you have in Canada some years back, courtesy of the late Sensei Bill Mears. What struck me was that the Canadians were both superb swordsmen and fine human beings...... not a bully or egomaniac in the bunch, and all willing to share knowledge freely. Ohmi Sensei was amazing, and one learned both technique and humility from a seminar with him. My highest respect and best hopes to all of you.


----------



## arnisador (May 19, 2009)

Cool! Thanks!


----------



## Ken Morgan (May 19, 2009)

grydth said:


> Wish I could give you thanks x 100 for bringing back some wonderful Iaido memories. I had the chance to work with some of the superb cadre of swordsmen you have in Canada some years back, courtesy of the late Sensei Bill Mears. What struck me was that the Canadians were both superb swordsmen and fine human beings...... not a bully or egomaniac in the bunch, and all willing to share knowledge freely. Ohmi Sensei was amazing, and one learned both technique and humility from a seminar with him. My highest respect and best hopes to all of you.


 
You and everyone else are always welcome to come and train in both Iaido and jodo anytime here in Guelph with Taylor Sensei. 

I'm pretty sure Ohmi Sensei and Cruise Sensei would feel the same way.

Drop us an email, to make sure class is on, and come on up and play sticks and sword.


----------



## TomoeTamara (Jun 27, 2009)

Thanks Ken for the awesome link to the seminar photos.
I even found a couple of ME in there!  LOLOL
I loved the shot of me on my knees taking a picture.
WHEN DID YOU SNEAK THAT SHOT WITHOUT TELLING ME???!! LOLOL

Hope to see you soon -- gotta stop up and train with you guys one weekend!

~Tami~


----------



## Ken Morgan (Jun 27, 2009)

TomoeTamara said:


> Thanks Ken for the awesome link to the seminar photos.
> I even found a couple of ME in there! LOLOL
> I loved the shot of me on my knees taking a picture.
> WHEN DID YOU SNEAK THAT SHOT WITHOUT TELLING ME???!! LOLOL
> ...


 
You're alive!!
Thought you fell off the edge of the world.
Any time you, or anyone else on the forum, wants to come train with a 7th Dan in iaido, (and a 5th Dan in jodo), you're more then welcome to join us. Drop me a message if you're coming, summer season is here, i'm taking classes this week while Kim is at the cottage.
take care


----------



## Andrew Green (Jun 27, 2009)

umm... what's going on in the left?


----------



## Ken Morgan (Jun 28, 2009)

Andrew Green said:


> umm... what's going on in the left?


 
Ninja infestation.

The University has sprayed for them, left out bait traps and the bloody things just keep coming back. You just have to keep an eye out that you dont step on one, otherwise theyre pretty harmless.


----------

